# SMBFS vs NTFS Support

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I have 2 PCs @ home: Windows XP and Linux Gentoo based on gentoo-dev.sources 2.6. And I would like to interconnect them.

I installed Samba on Gentoo machine, but after more precise reading found out that I have to turn on the SMBFS support in the kernel.

So I ran the "make menuconfig" command and looked for this option. During the lookup process I found out that threre is 2 different options:

1. SMBFS for Windows 3.11, 95, 98, NT and OS/2 in the "Network File Systems" section.

2. NTFS file system support for Windows 2000, 2003, NT, XP in the "DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems" section".

So my question is: maybe all I need to do is to activate second option and mount the XP share? All I should turn on the first one and continue to use the Samba? Please help...... 

Thank you.

----------

## cokey

samba is for a networked machine, it will mount windows shares. If however you have a NTFS partition on a single box then that partition wont be active during your linux use so you have to mount it and compile the ability to read its filesystem in the kernel.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, cokehabit.

So, if I undersood you correctly, option number 2 is if I have a partition of NTFS and the Linux Gentoo on the same machine, right?

So, in this case I am stuck with the option number 1.

I amnow sitting under the KDE. What would be you recommendation about how to do that? Does it matter if I do it from KDE in the console, or I should do it out of the GUI? Should compile it in kernel, or as a module? If I compile it in the kernel, all I will need to do is reboot, right? And if I compile it as a module, do I still need to reboot?

Thank you.

----------

## cokey

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Thank you for the reply, cokehabit.

 You're welcome

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> So, if I undersood you correctly, option number 2 is if I have a partition of NTFS and the Linux Gentoo on the same machine, right?

 correct

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> So, in this case I am stuck with the option number 1.

 correct

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> I am now sitting under the KDE. What would be you recommendation about how to do that? Does it matter if I do it from KDE in the console, or I should do it out of the GUI?

 Just do it from a terminal in KDE

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Should compile it in kernel, or as a module?

 In the kernel. When you build things as modules they have to be loaded at boot

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> If I compile it in the kernel, all I will need to do is reboot, right?

 correct

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> And if I compile it as a module, do I still need to reboot?

 Yes you do

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Thank you.

 you're welcome  :Very Happy: 

once you have enabled it in the kernel work through this, it will help you http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Ok, thank you for the fast reply.

When I choose the SMB file system, another option pops-up, that says: "Use a default NLS". Should I check it or leave blank? I checked this options under: File Systems ->Networking File Systems->SMB file system support

Also, I have a files on the floppy disks, that are located on the DOS/FAT floppies. Should I include the DOS/FAT support in order to be able to read those files, and copy them over to the Gentoo partitions?

Thank you.

----------

## cokey

yeah you want both of those, NLS is native language support and you need FAT fs to read disks

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply.

Do I have to change /etc/fstab in order to read the DOS floppy drives?

Now, after I recompile the kernel and reboot, I will run the testparm again. Hopefuly everything will be OK. Now, what should I do in order to mount XP shares @ boot time? Is it possible?

Thank you again.

----------

## Naib

This is my fstab

```

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hdb3      /      ext3      noatime,exec      0 1

/dev/hdb2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdr   iso9660      noauto,ro,user,exec   0 0

/dev/hdd      /mnt/dvd   iso9660      noauto,ro,user,exec   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/hda1      /mnt/w2k   ntfs      ro,user,umask=0      0 0

/dev/hda5      /mnt/progs   ntfs      ro,user,umask=0      0 0

/dev/hda6               /mnt/xport      auto            rw,user,umask=0         0 0

/dev/usbkey             /mnt/usbstick   vfat            noatime,sync,noauto,user,exec               0 0

/dev/nikon4100          /mnt/nikon      vfat            noatime,sync,noauto,user,exec               0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

#none         /tmp      tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

[/quote]

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the fast reply, all.

Now, I recompiled the kernel with SMB file system and use default NLS included in the kernel (not modules), and I turned on the DOS file system support also compiled in the kernel.

But when I tried to run the testparm I still got the same error:

```

bash-2.05b# /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Can't find include file /etc/samba/smb.conf.

Processing section "[public]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

^[OM

# Global parameters

[global]

        workgroup = MSHOME

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        security = SHARE

        guest account = samba

        log level = 3

        log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        vscan-clamav:config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

        guest ok = Yes

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, x.x.x.

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0

        include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.

        vfs objects = vscan-clamav

[public]

        comment = Public Staff

        path = /home/samba/public

        create mask = 0766

```

The interesting thing is that the service definition is the same as in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file. Maybe I should compile them as a module? But then again, it shouldn't matter, right?

And as far as I could read the previous post, I don't need anything specific related to the ability to read DOS/FAT floppy drives. My /etc/fstab for the floppy looks like this:

```

/dev/fd0         /mnt/floppy         auto           noauto       0 0

```

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, I just tried to change the fstab for my /dev/fd0 device, but it says that there is unknown file system msdos. The line in /etc/fstab look like this:

```

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy    auto       noauto,user     0 0

```

And I compiled the DOS support and Windows 98 support in the kernel. Maybe I should get rid of auto and put specific msdos. The msdos support is compiled into the kernel.....  :Sad: 

Thank you.

----------

## cokey

msdos is not a filesystem, DOS is "Disk Operating System" and was the operating system that windows used to sit on top of (as a GUI). 

The filesystem you are looking for is vfat. vfat is fat32.  Floppy drives just use "fat" though and not fat32 (vfat)

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, cokehabit.

The only options I have in the File Systems->DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems are:

1. MSDOS fs support

2. VFAT (Windows 95) fs support

3. NTFS file system support

Right now first 2 compiled into the kernel. Matbe I need to compile them as a module?

Also, the error message saying that the unknown file system is "msdos", and not fat. I guess that's a typo-bug.....  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

## lbrtuk

You don't need SMBFS. It's only for if you want to transparently mount a share into your local filesystem. (Equivalent of windows' map network drive)

If you're just going to access it occasionally in kde through konqueror or through gnome's nautilus, you can just browse it through smb:/ as long as you have samba installed.

----------

## cokey

```
< > MSDOS fs support

<*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

  (437) Default codepage for FAT

  (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT 
```

Same here, you must be right, it must be calles msdos fs but i KNOW floppy disks are FAT (file allocation table)

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, Ibrtuk.

Actually, I do want it to be constant, and mounted @ boottime. It just makes life easier.

Also, it looks like samba installed is not enough. I installed samba and got the same error message with the testparm as with the SMBFS compiled. I am just thinking - maybe all I really need is to compile DOS fs and SMB fs as a modules, and load them in the boottime?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Like I said its' a typo bug.

OK, I will recompile it with just VFAT fs in the kernel (not as module), and post the responce, after I am done.

What about SMBFS. Maybe just compile it as a module? Because it looks like the testparm is loading the config file, but then for some reason it rejects include file.

Also, is there any differences between "emerge samba" and "emerge net-fs/samba"? Because I did the first command first, and when I did second, it started merging it again......  :Question: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Yeah, it is exactly the same error:

"Unknown file system: msdos.

Please check that the disk is inserted correctly."

Any other suggestions? Or maybe just compile it as a module?

Thank you.

----------

## cokey

Are you trying to mount samba shares or a floppy?

----------

## throck

1.  Are you having problems mounting your floppy drive?

2.  Are you having problems mounting an smb share (ie:  Windows XP share)?

For number 2:

Try the following command:

```
mount -t smbfs //computername/sharename /mnt/winxp
```

Please be sure to change the values accordingly.

If that works, then you should be able to add the following to your fstab:

```
//computername/sharename  /mnt/winxp smbfs  auto  0 0
```

You will also probably have to add a umask=xxx to get read and write to it from regular user accounts.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply.

2cokehabit:

I am trying to do both.

2 throck:

I am having problems with both.

I will try to do this command, but, actually, I tried to install samba according to the link.. And when I ran the /usr/bin/testparm, I am receiving the error message, that I put couple of posts earlier.

Thank you.

----------

## throck

To connect to an smb share, you need to have samba installed, but you don't need to configure the server.  All you are using is the client pieces.  So running testparm is going to give you errors, but you should only need to use it if you want to run an smb server for your windows XP machine to connect to (which is possible).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, so how I should get rid of this error?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Also, I just tried to run the "mount -t smbfs" command that you mentioned in the last post and that's what I received:

```

bash-2.05b# mount -t smbfs //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp

Can't find include file /etc/samba/smb.conf.

opts: rw

mount.smbfs started (version 3.0.10)

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.1.142 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Could not resolve mount point /mnt/winxp

```

So this error that I am trying to get rid of is here when I mounting the Samba share.

BTW, Samba started without any problems.... 

Thank you. :Smile: 

----------

## darkphader

My guess is that the directory /mnt/winxp does not exist. If not, create the directory and try again.

Also to attempt some clarifications from my limited point of understanding:

Your testparm error:You have no /etc/samba/smb.conf file. Solution:copy /etc/samba/smb.conf.example to /etc/samba/smb.conf and edit appropriatelySamba:In general you do not need Samba to connect to Windows shares (you will notice that you can stop Samba and your mount -t smbfs command will still work). You will want Samba if you want to share your Linux files/printers with Windows (or other smb/cifs capable systems) systems using smb/cifs or to join a domain, take part in an Active Directory, be a Domain Controller, run a WINS service, etc.SMBFS/CIFSIs what you will generally use to connect to smb shares on other systems.smbfs is not part of Samba and has some serious limitations, especially the 2GB limit, use cifs instead, it's available in the 2.6.x kernel as well as shipping with Samba.MSDOS/VFAT/NTFS:The kernel support for these file systems is only for local drives, not network drives. When using the network the file system on the remote computer is basically transparent - the remote system handles all access dealing with its file systems.

Chris

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, but....

The directory /mnt/winxp does exist. I created it right before the mount command. And if it didm't exist the eror message would be different.

The /etc/samba/smb.conf file does exist as well. The testparm reads this file and gives me correct info after I press the Enter key when it asks.

```

bash-2.05b# ls -l /etc/samba

total 28

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  126 Apr  4 00:43 lmhosts

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  603 Apr  3 15:27 smb.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 7808 Apr  4 00:43 smb.conf.example.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  204 Apr  4 00:43 smbusers

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  370 Apr  3 15:16 vscan-clamav.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2089 Apr  4 00:43 vscan-oav.conf

```

Any other suggestion?

----------

## darkphader

Do you have an "include = " line in your smb.conf that shouldn't be there (or should ordinarily be commented out as in the example file)? Hard to see why you would get the particular testparm error otherwise (other than my first guess).

----------

## darkphader

Instead of 

```
mount -t smbfs //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp
```

try

```
mount -t smbfs -o username=ValidUserNameOnRemoteSystem //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp
```

and supply the proper password if requested (properly replacing ValidUserNameOnRemoteSystem with an actual valid logon name that has permissions to use the share).

Make sure that "//your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp" is of the format //SystemName/ShareName, IOW that "temp" is a share name and not just a directory name.

PS. check the permissions on /mnt/winxp

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, darkfader.

```

bash-2.05b# cat smb.conf

[global]

workgroup = MSHOME

netbios name = gentoo

log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

max log size = 50

log level = 3

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0

security = share

guest account = samba

guest ok = yes

include =/etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

server string = Samba Server %v

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

vfs object = vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[public]

comment = Public Staff

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /home/samba/public

```

This is a Samba configuration file. There is an include line just like in an example file in the [global] sub-group.

```

bash-2.05b# mount -t smbfs -o Owner //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp

Can't find include file /etc/samba/smb.conf.

opts: rw

opts: Owner

passthrough options 'Owner'

mount.smbfs started (version 3.0.10)

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.1.142 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name your-vp7x3s9ctm<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name your-vp7x3s9ctm<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name your-vp7x3s9ctm<0x20>

Connecting to 192.168.1.133 at port 445

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.133:445

Connecting to 192.168.1.133 at port 139

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.133:139

Error connecting to 192.168.1.133 (Operation already in progress)

6711: Connection to your-vp7x3s9ctm failed

SMB connection failed

bash-2.05b# ping -c 3 192.168.1.133

PING 192.168.1.133 (192.168.1.133) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.133: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.678 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.133: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.494 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.133: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=0.489 ms

--- 192.168.1.133 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.489/0.553/0.678/0.092 ms

```

As you could see I could ping the XP, but I couldn't connect with the Samba....  :Sad: 

Thank you.

----------

## darkphader

Remove the include line, it is causing the testparm error.

Again note: you are not using Samba (at least on your local system) when doing "mount -t smbfs". You can stop the Samba services/daemons altogether unless you need WINS resolution etc. Please see my previous clarification post.

As for your ping, note that you are pinging the IP address (192.168.1.133) and not the netbios name. Make sure that you have name resolution, ie: you are trying to connect to "your-vp7x3s9ctm" so you should be able to ping it. Make an entry in your hosts file if needed or connect to the IP address and not the system name.

----------

## darkphader

Another thought: check any firewall settings. Turn off any firewalling on both the boxes to verify they aren't causing the problem.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the fast reply.

I commented out the include line, and the testparm error is gone. But what is the include line doing? Why they put it in the "smb.conf.example" file?

Now, in regards to the mount error.

If you look closely you will see that the I pinged IP address, that the mount tried to mount to. Which means that the IP adress/name is resolving correctly. But my guess is that the mount and the ping are using different port. Also, when I use "Ipconfig" on my XP box, I receive the IP address correctly, i.e. the address that mount tried to connect to. So, that is my guess. Also what do you mean by "netbios name"?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, is it just for the testing purposes? Because I don't want to remove firewall on my XP machine....  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

## darkphader

```
resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name your-vp7x3s9ctm<0x20> 

 Connecting to 192.168.1.133 at port 445 

 timeout connecting to 192.168.1.133:445 

 Connecting to 192.168.1.133 at port 139 

 timeout connecting to 192.168.1.133:139 
```

OK. I see the above. It does look like the name resolves eventually. But you should make an entry in your /etc/hosts file so that it resolves sooner and doesn't depend on broadcasts (which is my guess currently).

I did notice that you pinged the IP address but you should also be able to ping the netbios name (the name of your XP system - "ping your-vp7x3s9ctm") since that is what you are trying to connect to. If you fix up your hosts file it will all work better.

As to the XP firewall it is probably the problem as you see from above that attempts to connect to the ports 445 and 139 timeout. First turn it off to verify it is the culprit and then adjust it's settings so that it allows for smb connections from your local subnet.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply.

The /etc/hosts consists the info about my local gentoo box and XP box. I put them at the time of install.

Also, I was able to ping the XP machine name and not the IP adress. I have in there:

1. localhost.

2. gentoo machine

3. XP machine

I don't know if I have to keep the localhost line in there, but the IP addresses are in.

As for the XP firewall, I will try to connect with it disabled and let you know, what happened.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Yeah, it is Symantec firewall. Now all I need is to change it's settings accordingly, so it allow connection through the samba ports.

Thank you very much, all.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Ok, looks like I don't have a winner just yet!!

I reconfigured the Firewall to gain access to the XP, but when I tried to mount the share I got following:

```

bash-2.05b# mount -t smbfs -o Owner //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp

opts: rw

opts: Owner

passthrough options 'Owner'

mount.smbfs started (version 3.0.10)

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.1.142 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name your-vp7x3s9ctm<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name your-vp7x3s9ctm<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name your-vp7x3s9ctm<0x20>

Connecting to 192.168.1.133 at port 445

Password:

ERROR: smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

Please refer to the smbmnt(8) manual page

smbmnt failed: 255

```

Who does not support smbfs? Linux Gentoo kernel compiled with the Gentoo support.....

Thank you

----------

## darkphader

When you configure the kernel you need to select the network file systems you want to use (remember you are not using Samba here). Compile in or as modules:

```
File systems ---> Network File Systems ---> SMB file system support

and

File systems ---> Network File Systems ---> CIFS support
```

 You may have to load the modules if you didn't select kernel module autoloading.

Actually I would highly recommend the switch right over to CIFS instead of SMBFS. If you use the essentially deprecated SMBFS you will encounter many problems with files and directories over 2GB.

Just use "mount -t cifs" instead of "mount -t smbfs" in the future.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, darkphader.

As a matter of fact, I do have a SMB file system support compiled in the kernel. But I didn't know that it requires CIFS...

Is this required to support Samba file system? If not I would think about compiling it as a module. Maybe my particular kernel branch doesn't support in-compilation with the re-compilation.....  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

## darkphader

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> I do have a SMB file system support compiled in the kernel. But I didn't know that it requires CIFS...
> 
> Is this required to support Samba file system?

 

CIFS is, in essence, another name for SMBFS but the modules are different; neither depends on the other, nor is there such a thing as the "Samba file system". I suggest using the CIFS code over the SMBFS code when connecting to an SMB share for already clearly stated reasons; it is, however, your choice.

As for Samba, even though in some ways it acts as a client, think of it generally as a server; a server that allow your Linux system to share it's files/printers with Windows systems in a way they understand. You use Samba to expose your Linux files and printers as 'Windows' shares (and possibly much more - your Linux system could act as a Windows server PDC), but you use cifs or smbfs to connect to your Windows system's shares.

AFAIK, it shouldn't matter whether or not the smbfs/cifs support is in-kernel or modules. I have both compiled as modules and both work. Although CIFS works much better due to the SMBFS limitations. As an example I have a large remote directory of mp3's on a Windows 2000 Server share where smbfs cannot show all of the files but cifs does. Also trying to move/copy a file large than 2GB will fail with smbfs but not with cifs. Guess which one I use.

I suggest you test with your firewall off, if it works until you turn your firewall on then your firewall settings need to be modified.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Ok, if I disable my firewall I get the same results. Also do I have to have Samba installed in order to use CIFS? And actually I think that's what I need since Samba is only for back compatibility with the older Windows versions.... What do I need to use CIFS?

Any other suggestion?

Thank you.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Sat Apr 09, 2005 4:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkphader

I can only suggest that you verify that smbfs or cifs, whichever you're using, are compiled into or as modules for the currently running kernel. If they are modules make sure thay are loaded (lsmod).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Well Samba compiled in the kernel. I could try to recompile it as a module and see what happens. BTW, what module will CIFS compiled into?

Thank you.

----------

## darkphader

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Well Samba compiled in the kernel. I could try to recompile it as a module and see what happens. BTW, what module will CIFS compiled into?

 

You are missing an important point. Samba is not smbfs. Samba != smbfs. Samba is not equivalent to smbfs. Samba and smbfs are different things. You cannot compile Samba into the kernel nor as a kernel module, the option simply does not exist.

Look at help on CIFS during the configure, the module is probably called cifs.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, so just to be clear.

Samba is a software that is installed on (any) machine and support the Windows shares. SMBFS is a file system type, and support of this file system can be compiled in the kernel directly or as a module. So, what I am saying is: SMBFS is compiled directly to the kernel, and it still doesn't work.

So, is there anything else, we could try?

Thank you.

----------

## darkphader

Provide the output of:

```
grep 'SMB_FS' /usr/src/linux/.config

ls -l /usr/src/linux

uname -r
```

----------

## darkphader

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> OK, so just to be clear.
> 
> Samba is a software that is installed on (any) machine and support the Windows shares. SMBFS is a file system type, and support of this file system can be compiled in the kernel directly or as a module.

 

Better to think of Samba as a piece of software that allows a 'nix system to export it's shares as SMB shares so that Windows (and other SMB enabled systems) can use them.

And to say SMBFS is a network file system type, as is CIFS.

When mounting a Windows SMB share as you are trying to do, we are not using Samba at all. It is out of the picture. We are only using SMBFS, although we should switch to CIFS for reasons previously stated.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Here is the output requested:

```

bash-2.05b$ grep 'SMB_FS' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

bash-2.05b$  ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 Mar  1 12:48 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

bash-2.05b$  uname -r

2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```

----------

## darkphader

It all looks OK.

May be the error message isn't providing us the right information.

Also it looks like your mount string may be wrong (although it may work both ways).

Intead of 

```
mount -t smbfs -o Owner //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp
```

try

```
mount -t smbfs -o username=Owner //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp
```

and if CIFS support is compiled in try

```
mount -t cifs -o user=Owner //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp
```

as well.

----------

## darkphader

PS

In the above reply I am assuming that "Owner" is the valid username on the XP box (many XP Home systems come set up this way).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Nope, gives exactly the same error.

Maybe I ought to recompile SMBFS support as a module?

Thank you.

----------

## darkphader

Strange. You might try a newer kernel as well in case that one has broken smbfs support.

I'm running a kernel based on gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 here, smbfs and cifs are compiled as modules and both work just fine.

I do not have "Use default NLS" enabled under smbfs, in case that matters.

To add, your syntax for the mount command was wrong as it doesn't work here if I leave out the "username=" before the username (cifs can use just "user=" as well). An smbfs mount can accept a "workgroup=" argument as well, with cifs it's a "domain=" argument (the domain argument appears to be needed if the Windows box is a domain member).

Also on the XP box drill down through network neighborhood into the workgroup and make sure you can see your shares enumerated.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, so out of curiosity, I will recompile the kernel with out NLS support first, and if that doesn't work, I will compile SMBFS as a module.

I will let the thread know, what is going to happen  :Wink: 

Thank you.

----------

## mdshort

MOUNTING FLOPPY DISKS

Because there are no surefire descriptions of the filesystem, (at least from msdos to vfat), it defaults the first.  In fstab you need to add "vfat" as the type instead of "auto".  I had the same problems with my floppys and my usb thumb drives.

# mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

MOUNTING NTFS

There is a better way to mount ntfs partitions, called captive-ntfs  (known just as "captive" in portage).  I use this everyday and its very stable (uses the windows system files with information on ntfs, and if you don't have them it downloads them from microsoft.com  :Twisted Evil: ).  This way you can just configure samba to share the mounted volume.  (I could have read the problem wrong, are you having problems "mounting" shared volumes from other systems, or sharing your own ntfs volume?

# emerge -av captive

# captive-install-acquire

# mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/partition /mnt/ntfs

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, I recompiled the SMBFS as a module and... problem is solved!!!!! Uffff  :Smile: 

2mdshort: I compiled MSDOS as in the kernel, and got the same error message.

Now, my guess is that if I re-compile DOS or VFAT as a module I will solve the problem with the floopy drives. I will try that and let everybody know how it will be.

Thankyou all for the help. I guess my kernel branch do NOT accept in-kernel compilation after it was built. Only modules.  :Smile: 

----------

## darkphader

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> I guess my kernel branch do NOT accept in-kernel compilation after it was built. Only modules. :)

 

That shouldn't be. Did you remember to mount /boot and copy "arch/i386/boot/bzImage" as "/boot/kernel-..." after re-compiling? As the modules are added to /lib/modules/2.x.y... they may get used even if the kernel image wasn't updated (but it still should be).

It seems I forgot to add an important 4th question earlier; the output of:

```
diff /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6
```

 assuming (from earlier posts) that kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 is the name of kernel image.

When you re-compile your kernel you must update the image in /boot. The diff command above should produce no output if the kernel image in /boot was properly updated. Unlike the modules which are automatically installed/updated by the modules_install command the kernel image must be manually copied (after /boot is mounted of course as the standard Gentoo method is to not have /boot auto-mounted - you will get no error if you forget to mount /boot before the copy).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Of course I copied everything. Kernel image, System.map file and even the .config. Just remember, that you are working with them as a modules, and the Gentoo-HOWTO page refers to them in kernel as a modules. It shouldn't be any differences, but.....  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, I guess it is too early to celebrate.

It looks like the mount point for XP is read-only. I am not able to write anything in there. Do I have to recompile the Konqueror with the Samba support in order to be able to do that?

So, is there anything I could do to be able to copy files to the XP box. Because I have some files that are stored on floppies, and I want them on the XP machine. Also, I would like to write my photo's in iorder to see them on the XP. It just looks better.  :Wink: 

Also, there is another side affect. I couldn't mount the XP partition @ boot time, but able to do so, on already booted environment. I just tried to check if it's the firewall, and it's not. Even with the firewall disabled, I am not able to mount it at the boot.

My /etc/fstab line looks like tis:

```

//your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp       /mnt/winxp         smbfs        auto          0 0

```

It asks me for a password, and after I enter it, it says: "SMBFS mount failed. Couldn't mount all network partitions."

But after it boots up, I run the console, and from there I do "mount -t smbfs .......", and it is mounted. As read-only so far.

Any suggestions?

Thank you.

----------

